# Accountant (General) vs Management Accountant for PR, is there a difference?



## qsczses (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am going to apply for an occupation assessment from CPA for the purpose of permanent residency (via Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa). I noticed that I should be qualified for both Accountant (General) (ANZSCO code 221111) and Management Accountant (ANZSCO code 221112).

When I refer to Skillselect, I only see a ceiling value of 9720 for Accountants. I would like to know if the DIAC has individual occupation ceilings for these two types of accountants? And would there be any difference for getting PR between these two?

And does these ANZSCO codes have any effects on seeking a job in Australia?

Cheers


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

No. Codes don't matter in workplace.


----------

